# Festool Systainer Alternatives



## mpr697 (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like the Systainer system from Festool, but does anyone know of any alternatives. Not looking for any other reason than OCD really as I dont have any festool kit. Its like seeing a guy in a BMW jacket driving and Audi to me.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Well the systainers are simply just stickered up, green latches and custom inserts for festool, not made by them.
You can buy un branded systainers
http://www.vantainer.com/product-overview/systainer-classic-c-390_313.html

come in a range of colours.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome :thumb:

Craig,are you aware of any price list on this containers. They are awesome(especially the black ones  )


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Have an eBay looksie at pelicase, bomb proof cases, airtight, dustproof, watertight, bit pricey but they are indestructible.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Niki said:


> Awesome :thumb:
> 
> Craig,are you aware of any price list on this containers. They are awesome(especially the black ones  )


They are about the same price as the festool branded ones,

For instance, the Rap150 rotary insert fits in the Systainer Maxi III which from I4Detailing is £69GBP
The Anthracite/Black systainer Maxi III from vantainer is also £69GBP

(Both these prices inclue VAT, which being in bulgaria you won't pay I'd imagine, so prices would be about £58)


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> They are about the same price as the festool branded ones,
> 
> For instance, the Rap150 rotary insert fits in the Systainer Maxi III which from I4Detailing is £69GBP
> The Anthracite/Black systainer Maxi III from vantainer is also £69GBP
> ...


Thanks man - very kind

I am on the pressure washer side now  need to purchase hose,lances and foam lance from Direct Hoses


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.systemcontainers.co.uk

They have a huge range with various colours of systainer. The systainers are made by tanos who are part of TTS tooltechnic Systems group who also own Festool.


----------



## mpr697 (Jun 14, 2012)

Deniance said:


> Have an eBay looksie at pelicase, bomb proof cases, airtight, dustproof, watertight, bit pricey but they are indestructible.


Thanks! I have a pelican flight case for my camera gear. Won't suit this purpose though as I want to be able to add, and they don't stack well either.


----------



## mpr697 (Jun 14, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> Well the systainers are simply just stickered up, green latches and custom inserts for festool, not made by them.
> You can buy un branded systainers
> http://www.vantainer.com/product-overview/systainer-classic-c-390_313.html
> 
> come in a range of colours.


Perfect! thank you.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Dewalt tough system?


----------

